# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Tin đồn: Xiaomi sẽ loại bỏ dòng sản phẩm Note

## doanhson91

Tin đồn: Xiaomi sẽ loại bỏ dòng sản phẩm Note

Một trong những dòng sản phẩm được ưa thích nhất của công ty Trung Quốc Xiaomi chính là Redmi Note. Tuy nhiên có vẻ công ty sẽ dừng việc sản xuất dòng Note này.

Đến nay, Xiaomi đang là một công ty lớn trong ngành sản xuất điện thoại Android với hàng triệu chiếc được bán ra mỗi năm và có rất nhiều dòng sản phẩm thành công từ giá rẻ cho tới cao cấp. Xiaomi cũng là một trong những thương hiệu tham gia vào thị trường màn hình không viền với Mi MIX từ 2016.



>>> Xem thêm : Xiaomi Redmi note 4x chính hãng ,xiaomi mi 5x giá siêu tốt







Thông tin này nhận được từ một bài đăng của người điều hành mang tên Mitch002 trên các diễn đàn MIUI của Xiaomi. Tài khoản này cho biết thay vì Xiaomi ra mắt Redmi Note 5 đúng như mong đợi, công ty đã quyết định tung ra Redmi 5 với màn hình 5.7 inch và Redmi 5 Plus với màn hình 5.99 inch. Đồng thời, sẽ loại bỏ dòng sản phẩm Note.



Đây không phải là thông tin chính thức từ báo chí hay của Xiaomi vì vậy vẫn còn chút nghi ngờ về tin đồn này. Tuy nhiên, những người điều hành thường sẽ đưa ra những tin tức khá chính xác. 



>>> Xem thêm : Kịch độc Kyocera Urbano V01 - Màn Sarpphire, Chip S801, Pin 3000mAh giá 1.490K







Người dùng đang mong chờ thiết bị kế nhiệm Redmi Note 4 có lẽ nên dành sự quan tâm cho Redmi 5 Plus tại thời điểm này. Redmi 5 Plus sở hữu vi xử lý Snapdragon 625 với hai phiên bản RAM/ROM 3 GB/ 32 GB và 4 GB/64 GB, kết hợp màn hình hiển thị 18:9, camera sau 12 MP và camera trước 5 MP, pin 4.000 mAh.

----------

